
Dilbert on Venture Capital - rms
http://www.troyangrignon.com/blog/_archives/2005/12/16/1452368.html
======
albrecht
That's actually funny because I've met a successful angel investor by that
name :)

~~~
umjames
Who, Troy Angrignon or Vijay? :)

